# 707 SeedBank Genetics



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 3, 2017)

So this thread will be for everything 707 seedbank. Feel free to post 

This breeder has been under the radar for awhile, he has a few new oferings to the public. 

Here are a few things that he had posted on his Instagram.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 3, 2017)

Lemon Tree x ChemDawg4 IBL
SnowMan x Chemdawg4 IBL
Snowman is 《Fireog/Thin Mints》


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 3, 2017)

This is the first official release of lemon tree with "windybayglass" the person that found lemon tree. This is then crossed to his Ibl chemdawg4.

Actually started two and started another one.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 3, 2017)

Next is Snowman Clone x Chemdawg4Ibl or cubed. We have recently seen what pairings of Thin Mints x Og hybrids (wedding cake / Dosidos ect) 

have started three in total.. (started another one after pic was taken)


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 9, 2017)

Plants treated with cucumeries.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 9, 2017)

Snowman


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 9, 2017)

Update the male in the cross is actual chem 3 ibl.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 9, 2017)

Lemon Tree x Chem 3 Ibl


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 9, 2017)

SnowMan clone x Chem 3Ibl 

Snowman is Gsc x Fireog


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 19, 2017)

LEMON TREE with cucumeries at the bottom (predator mites)..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 19, 2017)

SNOWMAN( fr PieGuy) x Chem 3IBL 

This was taken from THCfarmer

From lemontree420

The snow man comes from pie guy of the cookie fam. Its the original florida og aka the oldman crossed with the thin mint cookies cut..and that happens to be the og kush that made the cookies as well ...very nice marshmellow kush smell..stacks fat in the last couple weeks and our batch organically grown in a greenhouse hit 29% from steephill labs!

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/new-strain-called-snowman.76230/


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 19, 2017)

+1 for cucumeries. Just added these to my grow also, cause thrips found their way in on some bagged soil. Nematodes will eat anything in the soil, if you haven't already added those also. 
Looks like some pretty interesting crosses. Curious how the chem 3 ibl genes turn out


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 19, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> +1 for cucumeries. Just added these to my grow also, cause thrips found their way in on some bagged soil. Nematodes will eat anything in the soil, if you haven't already added those also.
> Looks like some pretty interesting crosses. Curious how the chem 3 ibl genes turn out


So this chem has been worked for a while. South Fork Seedbank uses this same chem in all their crosses. 

Now about hybrids that were made, they should turn out Awesome. Both are pretty new on the scene, and I have yet to see anyone working with Snowman Clone yet.


----------



## Dank Minister (Dec 19, 2017)

I was fortunate enough to meet this breeder at the emerald cup and received samples of his catpiss cross with chem 91 and his catpiss OG cross. Got to meet up with him after the cup in the Emerald Triangle and received the lemon tree and the snowman crosses Plus his lava cake and my long sought out finally found catpiss seeds.Very excited and anxious to see what each and every one of these turn out to be.Thanks "Shabud"! "#HappyGrowingEveryone"


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 21, 2017)

Lemon Dawg.
Lemon tree x chem4ibl

 
Snowcone. 《SNOWMANS1 xchem4ibl》


----------



## Dank Minister (Dec 21, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4061385
> Lemon Dawg.
> Lemon tree x chem4ibl
> 
> ...


How is the smell on the Snowman


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 21, 2017)

Dank Minister said:


> How is the smell on the Snowman


Amazing. I just loaded new pics to ig.
Caramel x mountain dew x cookie dough..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 24, 2017)

Snowcone


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Dec 31, 2017)

LT is absolutely delicious. The taste is unbelieveable. It rivals almost anything, imho. if the universe allowed someone to send me email addy or pm I would be grateful. Super meds. That description of Snowman gave me a cavity. 
Great thread for the last day of 2017
Thx LG2K!


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Dec 31, 2017)

Kre 


Lightgreen2k said:


> So this thread will be for everything 707 seedbank. Feel free to post
> 
> This breeder has been under the radar for awhile, he has a few new oferings to the public.
> 
> ...


they had an [email protected] Email listed on their gram page. 
I sent message and response back from email server said it wouldn't be possible..damn. .I dunno. Not active maybe
This "public" is super ready to try offerings 
Cat piss. Wow. It's been several decades for me. Ready to support. Their game is tight.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 1, 2018)

GoofyGr8pe said:


> Kre
> 
> they had an [email protected] Email listed on their gram page.
> I sent message and response back from email server said it wouldn't be possible..damn. .I dunno. Not active maybe
> ...


I mean he was at the emerald cup. I think his goods will be in a seedbank soon. What I can tell you is that both cultivators have been amazing in my garden.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 1, 2018)

Snowmans1 x chem4ibl

Snowcone


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 1, 2018)

True. Pretty pics. Patience is a virtue 
Thick


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 4, 2018)

Their gear did indeed make it into a local bank. Unfortunately I can't drive up there and grab them which sucks. Damnit. Their strain combinations are my kind of medicine. Anyone in garberville could help.....But I'm not there. 
My nearest buddy lives way way south in Berkeley. I can't wait to have my hand at them somehow. 
It's impossible for me to drive up there. Gorgeous drive tho. Especially late September. Early October. 
Someone should tell them their advertised email on their gram page [email protected]
Does not work. Just so they know


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 22, 2018)

Snowcone chopped


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 22, 2018)

More snowcone.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 22, 2018)

I saw yesterday on OES ig that he was going to be listing these on his website today.

No affiliation just a heads up


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 22, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I saw yesterday on OES ig that he was going to be listing these on his website today.
> 
> No affiliation just a heads up


Yup that is true


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 22, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yup that is true


 How is the Smoke on the snow cone ?
Have you sampled it yet ?


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 26, 2018)

Fawk. I miss it. It sold out. 
Gosh dang it. Mutherfather

Sold out. 
I just want 1 pack. I feel ill.


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 26, 2018)

U tried lightgr. And I thank you for that.
I didn't check back here.


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 26, 2018)

Congrats on the snowcone headies. 


naiveCon said:


> How is the Smoke on the snow cone ?
> Have you sampled it yet ?


Nose/taste


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 28, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> How is the Smoke on the snow cone ?
> Have you sampled it yet ?


Hey the snowcone is Awesome.


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Feb 14, 2018)

As of this morning, I noticed they had a few packs available of things that were previously out of stock. 
A couple of snowcone
Patience paid off. So excited. Got mine. 
Hope this helps someone


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 15, 2018)

GoofyGr8pe said:


> As of this morning, I noticed they had a few packs available of things that were previously out of stock.
> A couple of snowcone
> Patience paid off. So excited. Got mine.
> Hope this helps someone


How much


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Feb 16, 2018)

100 /pack
They sold out again of :
Mendo cheese
Ghostdawg
Catpiss
Pineapple Thai
Lava Cake

And have 1 left of 
GhostDawg
Snow cone


----------



## Sun coast 510 (Mar 2, 2018)

GoofyGr8pe said:


> 100 /pack
> They sold out again of :
> Mendo cheese
> Ghostdawg
> ...





GoofyGr8pe said:


> As of this morning, I noticed they had a few packs available of things that were previously out of stock.
> A couple of snowcone
> Patience paid off. So excited. Got mine.
> Hope this helps someone



Thanks goofy , I was able to get a pack of snowcone after searching for high caliber strains.. I wanted to let you guys know @ emerald sky in salinas, ca . they have some of the strains by 707 Seedbank that our sold out at Oes. I was able to get the catpiss there. Prices were little higher Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 2, 2018)

Anyone tried the Betsy yet? 

Ol’ Betsy is one of my favorite all time smokes, though I’ve only had her a few times up here in Oregon. After reading a good bit about 707 Seedbank I think they seem worth a shot and probably my best bet at getting something close to the clone for myself.I wish I could have picked up the catpiss too, but it’s been sold out.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 25, 2018)

I just ordered some Pineapple Thai seeds. I grew the clone version that was in Sonoma County a few years ago and it was awesome. One of my fav strains. Hope these seeds are the same thing.


----------



## Paitent_grower.okc (Jul 4, 2019)

OK so my uncle Jay gave me a pack of seeds from 707 the psych doctor clean on them I cannot find any information on the shrine I also got pineapple Thai as well as lemon Dogg


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 5, 2019)

Snowcone summer 2019


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 5, 2019)

Paitent_grower.okc said:


> OK so my uncle Jay gave me a pack of seeds from 707 the psych doctor clean on them I cannot find any information on the shrine I also got pineapple Thai as well as lemon Dogg


These guys are pretty new I think. They caught my eye a few months ago when I noticed they carried Pineapple Thai. 

PT is one of my favorite clones I ever found in Sonoma. 707 used the same clone and crossed it to a Jack the Ripper (Jack Herer cross from TGA Seeds) male to make his version of Pineapple Thai. I wish he changed the name bc it gets confusing lol.

I'm growing out some a pack of PT from 707 now and have found at least one keeper that has the super pineapple smell. Going to cross it to my Pineapple Lights (Pineapple Thai x Tahoe OG Kush x Northern Lights) to try and bring out more Pineapple in it. 

I plan to do a smoke report & will add some pics on 707's PT pretty soon


----------



## Paitent_grower.okc (Jul 5, 2019)

Awesome! I have a pine Thai picked out to breed with my northern lights/afghani dominant pineapple preserves from high country genetics. Super exited about the cross. I also would like to get a male out of the off spring I find acceptable to breed to my Cookie Monster.


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 7, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> These guys are pretty new I think. They caught my eye a few months ago when I noticed they carried Pineapple Thai.
> 
> PT is one of my favorite clones I ever found in Sonoma. 707 used the same clone and crossed it to a Jack the Ripper (Jack Herer cross from TGA Seeds) male to make his version of Pineapple Thai. I wish he changed the name bc it gets confusing lol.
> 
> ...


ShaBud has been around forever


The Mantis said:


> These guys are pretty new I think. They caught my eye a few months ago when I noticed they carried Pineapple Thai.
> 
> PT is one of my favorite clones I ever found in Sonoma. 707 used the same clone and crossed it to a Jack the Ripper (Jack Herer cross from TGA Seeds) male to make his version of Pineapple Thai. I wish he changed the name bc it gets confusing lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 8, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> ShaBud has been around forever


Thanks for the post Shady. I've been following breeders since the mid '90s but didn't hear of 707 seeds until 2018. Time is relative though. How long is forever to you? 

FYI, the pineapple thai plants of his are for sure from the same pt clone I got in Sonoma. I can recognize the smell anywhere and one of the girls has it.

However, crazy thing is one of my Zamaldelicas has the exact look and smell of the original clone pt. For awhile I contemplated how I could have mis-labled the plant but realized there was no way I could have mixed up the two because of timing of seeds, and my method, etc. 

Most of the zams had a nice sweet smell but grew super lanky, airy sativa buds/plants. Only zam#7 had the look and smell but it's 99% the same. Even finished way earlier than the others on the same schedule as the original clone pt. 

I was never able to track down any "real" info on the pineapple thai background, but I am really starting to believe that it might be a more rare zamaldelica pheno. I'm about 95% sure at this point but need to grow them out once more fully side by side to make sure I'm not completely delusional lol.


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 8, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Thanks for the post Shady. I've been following breeders since the mid '90s but didn't hear of 707 seeds until 2018. Time is relative though. How long is forever to you?
> 
> FYI, the pineapple thai plants of his are for sure from the same pt clone I got in Sonoma. I can recognize the smell anywhere and one of the girls has it.
> 
> ...


Atleast 10 years or more.. I first heard about him from CSI Humboldt.. Alot of people love his sfv x 707chemdawg... Get on IG and check him out.


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 8, 2019)

The best way to find info on breeders hands down is The Pot Cast hosted by HeavyDayz.. Does 1 on 1 interview for about 2hrs an episode.. Great liaten while trimming or just doing up keep in garden..from CSI, Bodhi,Duke Diamond, BOG, MeanGene, Gooey, DJ Short ..check them out


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 8, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> The best way to find info on breeders hands down is The Pot Cast hosted by HeavyDayz.. Does 1 on 1 interview for about 2hrs an episode.. Great liaten while trimming or just doing up keep in garden..from CSI, Bodhi,Duke Diamond, BOG, MeanGene, Gooey, DJ Short ..check them out


I'll listened to all the pot casts and I do think they are great. But imo the best place to learn about breeders is right here! 

Lot's of examples and journals. RIU will sort out the BS genetics really quickly. This place is heaven for genetics research.


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 8, 2019)

Well when Skunk Va uses his lines that should tell you something considering what he has held last 25+ years


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 8, 2019)

When brother Sha talks, I listen  Plus, he's a great guy to be around, always laughing  That must go somewhere in his plants lol. I have one female Pineapple Thai right now out of a pack he gave me. I started 7 but fucked up and was left with the 1. Sha is one of the people that I would pay $ to buy his seeds for sure. He creates straight FIRE!! The plant has a nice smell, I wanted a male as I wanted to hit some of my females with the PT but it turned out to be a female. I just flipped it today outdoor so we'll see how she smokes down the road. Anyways, aloha and good luck!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 10, 2019)

Highhawyn! said:


> When brother Sha talks, I listen  Plus, he's a great guy to be around, always laughing  That must go somewhere in his plants lol. I have one female Pineapple Thai right now out of a pack he gave me. I started 7 but fucked up and was left with the 1. Sha is one of the people that I would pay $ to buy his seeds for sure. He creates straight FIRE!! The plant has a nice smell, I wanted a male as I wanted to hit some of my females with the PT but it turned out to be a female. I just flipped it today outdoor so we'll see how she smokes down the road. Anyways, aloha and good luck!


Glad everyone is enjoying the thread. When I first started this thread in 2017 he was making some waves in the scene with his seedline. Since then more people are finding out about this Gem of a breeder.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 10, 2019)

is shay sierra skunk?


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> is shay sierra skunk?


Huh


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 10, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Huh


He asked you if shaebud aka 707seedbank is Sierra Skunk !


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 10, 2019)

Sha has been around since the cannabisworld days.
One of the most legit U.S. breeders imo.
Nice guy also.
Support real.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 10, 2019)

yea, sierra skunk has history, lol. Just wasn't sure if same dude.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 23, 2019)

Sha's pineapple thai plant is smelling great! Nine bladed leafs so far. I can't remember exactly what he told me he made it with, but I am a firm believer in Sha's work as I have grown out his strains in the past. I can't wait to smoke my only girl I was able to flower. I took clones so if it's super good then I will still have it. Aloha


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 23, 2019)

I still have 7 seeds of it also, so I am thinking of planting them and making seeds for myself


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 23, 2019)

Highhawyn! said:


> Sha's pineapple thai plant is smelling great! Nine bladed leafs so far. I can't remember exactly what he told me he made it with, but I am a firm believer in Sha's work as I have grown out his strains in the past. I can't wait to smoke my only girl I was able to flower. I took clones so if it's super good then I will still have it. Aloha


He said his Pineapple Thai is: Pineapple Thai (Sonoma clone only) x Jack the Ripper

I'm getting some odd variation in my pack. One female I have in flower looks really cool with nice bright yellow pistils that I've seen before. Another is looking quite mutant and no/little bag appeal. Couple males looked spindly but one is nice and has the pineapple smell. I'm thinking that thai influence really came out with the jtr male. Wondering why he picked the jtr... Still looking forward to the samples


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 31, 2019)

Here's a pic of Pineapple Thai #8 at 66days. Same exact smells and tastes coming from this plant as the original PT clone I got. And this pheno even grows the same, Thai like with small yield. I'm now starting to think this is the original PT, perhaps created by Sierra originally. Either way, I'm happy with the product and the plant!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Aug 11, 2019)

Getting some really nice, sharp smells coming off the plant. Great trich production so far, very sativa leaves, 9 bladed. Grows like a straight up spear. Pretty quick budset for something that looks so sativa. Hoping the smell translates into the taste, if it does, that would be $$  aloha


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 11, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Here's a pic of Pineapple Thai #8 at 66days. Same exact smells and tastes coming from this plant as the original PT clone I got. And this pheno even grows the same, Thai like with small yield. I'm now starting to think this is the original PT, perhaps created by Sierra originally. Either way, I'm happy with the product and the plant!
> View attachment 4372463


Do you have bigger pictures of this plant to show. How much did this plant produce in the jars. It's 10 days from the last picture update.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 11, 2019)

Snowcone few of nugs.


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 12, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you have bigger pictures of this plant to show. How much did this plant produce in the jars. It's 10 days from the last picture update.


That is the biggest picture of the plant! Lol. I grow testers first in clone pots. Then make some selections based on that and grow the best again and cull over time if needed. I'll get more going over the next few months in bigger pots and will get bigger plant pics.


----------



## southernguy99 (Aug 12, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Glad everyone is enjoying the thread. When I first started this thread in 2017 he was making some waves in the scene with his seedline. Since then more people are finding out about this Gem of a breeder.


Hey Lightgreen what kinds of flavors are you getting from the snowcone , it looks really nice , look like a yielder too, have you ran their lava cake , if so thoughts on that.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 13, 2019)

southernguy99 said:


> Hey Lightgreen what kinds of flavors are you getting from the snowcone , it looks really nice , look like a yielder too, have you ran their lava cake , if so thoughts on that.


Hey how is it going, I like Snowcone, his Bc3chem came out in this, but there is a nice flavor of cookies in it..

The other plant I have run is Lemon Dawg ( his Lemon Tree cross).

I really enjoyed that plant too, no fuss in my system.


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Aug 26, 2019)

Anyone know the lineage to these beans? Grabbed them at a 707 booth the other day and they aren't on the menu....Any info would be appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## ChocoKush (Aug 26, 2019)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> Anyone know the lineage to these beans? Grabbed them at a 707 booth the other day and they aren't on the menu....Any info would be appreciated. Thanks guys


prob catpiss x og kush

you can contact 707 on ig and ask him


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Aug 26, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> prob catpiss x og kush
> 
> you can contact 707 on ig and ask him


I just got word back from him. Apparently the only time he's handed those out was 3 years ago at Emerald Cup. It's SFV OG x Catpiss. Sounded surprised I found a pack....

I went to the booth (not a 707 booth but authorized dealer) intending on grabbing their worked chemdog but when the dude whipped out the bag of all the seeds, I saw OG piss and immediately changed my mind...not sure if it was the right move


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 1, 2019)

Thinking about picking up the Ghost Dawg strain for a solid OG Kush strain.
Ghost og X 707 chem dawg 4.
Says it yields large og buds.
Anyone try this? Looking for a solid og kush, frosted buds with bag appeal.
Would you recommend something else for that Kush effect, smell and look??


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 23, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4360398
> Snowcone summer 2019


How did you like this one? I'm considering picking up some of his gear. Interested in alot of them. 

I've only grown South Fork Seeds stuff which uses a different version of Sha's chem4bx3, all have performed well outdoors. According to Sha he had two version of his Chem4bc3 male, the A is what South Fork uses and he kept the B which is supposed to be much danker.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 3, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> How did you like this one? I'm considering picking up some of his gear. Interested in alot of them.
> 
> I've only grown South Fork Seeds stuff which uses a different version of Sha's chem4bx3, all have performed well outdoors. According to Sha he had two version of his Chem4bc3 male, the A is what South Fork uses and he kept the B which is supposed to be much danker.


His Gear is great, Im actually hunting some again.


----------



## Southerner (Nov 3, 2019)

I did the Betsy last year. Very uniform results with the 5 females I flowered. Tropical smells and taste reminiscent of pineapple, medium to heavy yielders, frosty but not massive yeilders for rosin which is what i mostly smoke now. Tried the catpiss but could only pop 5 or so and they ended up being males. I want to finish the rest of that pack and find a girl because that’s a line I’ve always been interested in. I will definitely buy more of 707s seeds in the future.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 3, 2019)

I ended up grabbing the lemon dawg from speakeasy.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 3, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I ended up grabbing the lemon dawg from speakeasy.


speakeasy is the bee's knees 
im trying to decide between catpiss or the svf ogbx3


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 3, 2019)

wheresthekoosh said:


> speakeasy is the bee's knees
> im trying to decide between catpiss or the svf ogbx3


are you a vip member? there is quite a bit of stuff that isn't on the regular website


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 18, 2019)

Speaking to Sha Bud he say's this can be used for breeding stock. 

I have another Snowman, but it still has not shown sex.


----------



## johnnyrockets (Apr 7, 2020)

This is 707Kush grown in soil


----------



## johnnyrockets (Apr 7, 2020)

Sherbet x kush cleaner


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 8, 2020)

The lone Pineapple Thai I grew is freaking loud. I mean one nug in an ounce of other stuff and all you smell is her. She tastes great, not all the way through the joint, but good enough. The smell is like fruit punch almost, with some funk. I call it chick weed cause the women love this stuff. Totally sativa characteristic in the growth except for the flowering time. She's pretty quick and wants to be done before the others but can be taken to the end if she doesn't start getting mold.  That is the only drawback with her for me is the early mold, other than she can be a little bit too loud to make it almost Cheesy obnoxious but without the overpowering Cheese plant's funkiness. Her's is a pleasant fruit punch smell. Brother Sha did a killer job with this strain and I highly recommend it to anyone that likes something with a smell that will overpower pretty much any other plant in their garden. Aloha


----------



## Kndreyn (May 1, 2020)

I've been eyeing up 707's Cat Piss for awhile now. Finally decided to order it. The best weed I've ever had smelled like cat piss while growing. Hoping to find something similar with these. Anyone finished these?


----------



## Terco90 (May 3, 2020)

I picked up a pack of cat piss a few weeks ago. Ended up with 13 in the pack. Dropped a few. 6 of 8 germinated healthy. They’re a little over a week old now. Fingers crossed for something special.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 8, 2020)

A couple different lemon dawgs


----------



## DGCloud (Jun 29, 2020)

Has anyone grew out the sfv bx3 really wanna see some pics and hear some info on the strain!


----------



## Shady5388 (Jun 30, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> Has anyone grew out the sfv bx3 really wanna see some pics and hear some info on the strain!


Im waiting on Speakeasy to send me my pack. They had it on sale for $150 then i used 50 reward bucks and got them real cheap. ShaBud is a breeders breeder. I think we in for a treat but pics would be nice


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm not having any luck with my Catpiss. I started them as soon as they arrived. I normally use Promix BX but when I went to get some all they had was Promix M. Never hear of that stuff before and they don't like it. They got about 3 inches tall then just stopped growing. I went and picked up some Miracle Grow, not my favorite choice but with the Covid crap going on, they're having problems getting Promix in. I transplanted them in to the MG and still no luck with them. Everything else is doing fine. Just the catpiss is stalled. I really want this in my garden so I guess I'll have to buy another pack of them. I message Shabud about buying some directly from him but haven't heard from him yet. The ones I started are still alive. They're just not growing. Bummed....


----------



## DGCloud (Jun 30, 2020)

I popped 2 beans of the catpiss and both did the same they grew real slow but were super stalky. Short like a pure Indica type


----------



## Shady5388 (Jun 30, 2020)

707 is the Pittsburgh Piss
El Jefe's is the SanDiego
AK BB is some Hawaiian heirloom 
I have only flowered the cross of the last 2 listed. I havent ran any 707 piss


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 30, 2020)

Shady5388 said:


> 707 is the Pittsburgh Piss
> El Jefe's is the SanDiego
> AK BB is some Hawaiian heirloom
> I have only flowered the cross of the last 2 listed. I havent ran any 707 piss


How did the AKBB turn out? I have a pack of the Hawaiian Catpiss to run at some point


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 1, 2020)

I just put 12 cat piss seeds in coco,I’ll post updates here as it progresses.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 22, 2020)

Here’s My cat piss..ended up with 11 seedlings.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 22, 2020)

Shady5388 said:


> 707 is the Pittsburgh Piss
> El Jefe's is the SanDiego
> AK BB is some Hawaiian heirloom
> I have only flowered the cross of the last 2 listed. I havent ran any 707 piss


Hmmm, I wonder if that blueberry was from a cut I sent to one of Jefe’s friends in Santa Cruz awhile back? It’s a local cut of DJ’s true blue that flowers super quick and has a pretty spot on blueberry smell and taste.


----------



## DGCloud (Aug 25, 2020)

@Flash63 hows the catpiss coming along any update? They look really healthy would love to see more pics as they progress.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 26, 2020)

Shady5388 said:


> 707 is the Pittsburgh Piss
> El Jefe's is the SanDiego
> AK BB is some Hawaiian heirloom
> I have only flowered the cross of the last 2 listed. I havent ran any 707 piss


San Diego is from Archive Seeds sourcing, not el jefe.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 30, 2020)

Quick update


----------



## DGCloud (Aug 30, 2020)

Looking good @Flash63 keep us updated really wanna see how the end results look! Also have you had any problems with it stop growing at a certain height. I grew 2 seeds of the 707cp and when it got to about 6-10 inches it just stopped growing taller and just grew really bushy.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 7, 2020)

Couple of pics of the cat piss in flower..


----------



## DGCloud (Oct 7, 2020)

Looking good @Flash63 i have 1 going right now as well doesn't look as nice as yours but I'll put up a picture soon. What do you think of her so far? Any good pheno you liking yet?


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes two of them just reek of something ive never smelled before,a sharp acrid scent ...the clones stink as well in veg.ill keep you updated as the flowering progresses.


----------



## DGCloud (Oct 7, 2020)

These are some of the catpisses I'm growing at the moment small plant in 1 gallon doing a test run on.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Oct 7, 2020)

johnnyrockets said:


> View attachment 4526610
> Sherbet x kush cleaner


is that a male flower in the middle right of the photo?


----------



## DGCloud (Oct 7, 2020)

No they are all females but I did pollinate them to make some crosses between the 707 catpiss, Hawaiian catpiss, and ox piss! I'm actually gonna do another breeding of some more catpiss strain to look for a catpiss I want to keep. I'll keep you guys updated when I do.


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 23, 2020)

Terco90 said:


> I picked up a pack of cat piss a few weeks ago. Ended up with 13 in the pack. Dropped a few. 6 of 8 germinated healthy. They’re a little over a week old now. Fingers crossed for something special.


Better luck then me Mine were all mutant got one female and she was runty and stunted the clone I took did better then seed a male and that died Idn what was up I got the seeds about a year ago it smells like catpiss though my indoor cuts of it now are having nitrogen toxicity it seems still she’s slow bummer I cut the bigger one and left smaller outside it’s getting more and more smelly that plant was under sunflower has some mites no pm and light botrytis would maybe run again if smokes amazing but it was a sad one


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 23, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I'm not having any luck with my Catpiss. I started them as soon as they arrived. I normally use Promix BX but when I went to get some all they had was Promix M. Never hear of that stuff before and they don't like it. They got about 3 inches tall then just stopped growing. I went and picked up some Miracle Grow, not my favorite choice but with the Covid crap going on, they're having problems getting Promix in. I transplanted them in to the MG and still no luck with them. Everything else is doing fine. Just the catpiss is stalled. I really want this in my garden so I guess I'll have to buy another pack of them. I message Shabud about buying somehow directly from him but haven't heard from him yet. The ones I started are still alive. They're just not growing. Bummed....


Same did they ever get you back I have emaild and instagrammed Them


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 23, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> No they are all females but I did pollinate them to make some crosses between the 707 catpiss, Hawaiian catpiss, and ox piss! I'm actually gonna do another breeding of some more catpiss strain to look for a catpiss I want to keep. I'll keep you guys updated when I do.


Keep me posted about that cuz mine were all so slow are the other catpiss varieties different vigor and terps


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 23, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> Here’s My cat piss..ended up with 11 seedlings.View attachment 4661439View attachment 4661440View attachment 4661441


Looks so good I wonder if these are from a newer made batch cuz those look great and vigorous and everyone else and I didn’t get that and those leafs looks really fat hmmmmmm


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 23, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Same did they ever get you back I have emaild and instagrammed Them


No, I was talking with Shabud during the purchase and after starting them and they just stalled after getting so tall, I asked if anyone was having trouble with them, he just ignored me. Out of three packs, I finally got a couple to actually grow big enough to flower, but they aren't going to produce much at all. I'll take pics to show, as well as others sprouting huges buds right next to them. I'm pretty disappointed with the 707 Catpiss. Now his 707 OG Kush looks wonderful, but the clones from it are vegging funny. Like they trying to auto flower. Single finger leaves and just weird. I won't be wasting anymore time on them. On an upnote, running at the same time, I have some Luck Dog Guerilla Fume' that is just outstanding. So potent and tasteful.


----------



## DGCloud (Oct 23, 2020)

I gotta say my 707 is looking nice. I did have some problems at first as well! But if you find the right seed it grows pretty good Ill post some pictures up soon it's only 1 plant in a 1 gallon bucket but it's colas are fattening up nice. Prob still need about 3 weeks till done. I'll keep you guys posted. Hope all is good with you @Kndreyn.


----------



## DGCloud (Oct 23, 2020)

@Panaelous those pictures look good to me. 707 is a pure Indica I believe so it's gonna stay short. Your colas are huge hahaha I love it wish I could do a bigger garden than what I have right now! Great pics tho.


----------



## BranKris630 (Nov 7, 2020)

I have grown 2 pineapple thai crossed with Jack the ripper both clones from okc clone co in oklahoma city. Im not certain its the same as the 707 version but from what I've read on this thread n how mine came out it sounds very close. Its my all time fave strain for taste smell and very frosty!


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 23, 2020)

BranKris630 said:


> I have grown 2 pineapple thai crossed with Jack the ripper both clones from okc clone co in oklahoma city. Im not certain its the same as the 707 version but from what I've read on this thread n how mine came out it sounds very close. Its my all time fave strain for taste smell and very frosty!


Yes, it's the same one. Pineapple comes out strong and the effects are top notch! Glad you like it as much as we do!


----------



## BranKris630 (Nov 24, 2020)

Oh I love it and so do all my friends. Im on my 3rd round of growing it. I'm able to clone now so plan js to make lots of those tasty girls. I wanna make edibles with the strain.


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 2, 2021)

I've got 2 phenos of mendo cheese running right now. Still in veg in the Ole deperoo. I'll take some pics as we get rolling. One pheno is straight up exodus cheese. The other is denser and frostier still has that cheese funk. 

I've run lemon dawg...didn't get any lemon tree phenos. Had a kush kleaner that was nice but I lost it. Kleaner is one of my faves. I've done the pineapple thai but wasn't my thing. Did his pineapple x blue dream. Huge plants that had a nice citrus attached to BD but I'm over BD. had a nice snowcone pheno but we let it go. And the sherbert clone he used came from my garden. Gonna be seeing him soon and grabbing a gang of beans!!!

Shabud is the man. I've known him since about '95 or so.


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 4, 2021)

Just grabed a pack of Catpiss, hope I find something bomb.


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 5, 2021)

707 seems kinda douchey based on how he acted the James Loud show


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 5, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> 707 seems kinda douchey based on how he acted the James Loud show


Seemed pretty straight up to me. When growers get together and compare cock size they all get a little douchey.


----------



## Railage (Mar 5, 2021)

Here’s 4 nug from 4 phenos of the SFV OG BX3 aka 707 OG Kush

Chemmy funk on all of them, the first pic has a good sedative high at night time but during the day it was making me act like a weirdo, very strange feeling.


----------



## Kndreyn (Mar 6, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Seemed pretty straight up to me. When growers get together and compare cock size they all get a little douchey.


Yeah it seemed there was some kind of previous history between the two. And I have agree with Sha Bud. The other guy claimed to have the only original Catpiss, and all others are fake, but he never released it. Sha Bud said there were several versions of Catpiss, which has to be true. The other guy who claimed to have the only original couldn't have grown enough of it that we would have been buying it on the east coast.


----------



## Kndreyn (Mar 6, 2021)

Railage said:


> Here’s 4 nug from 4 phenos of the SFV OG BX3 aka 707 OG Kush
> 
> Chemmy funk on all of them, the first pic has a good sedative high at night time but during the day it was making me act like a weirdo, very strange feeling.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed this one. When I first grew it, the clones seemed to be trying to auto flower, then they turned around and turned out to be some really good weed. Sha Bud recommended that if I find a male to make some seeds, which I did. I have a few of them going now to see how they turn out.


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 10, 2021)

Just got back from a visit with the homie. He laced me up with a bunch of beans from his "kush kleaner experience"


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 10, 2021)

KommanderBob said:


> Just got back from a visit with the homie. He laced me up with a bunch of beans from his "kush kleaner experience"View attachment 4849835


damn


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 10, 2021)

nice haul. Im just got the gmo and candyland crosses.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 11, 2021)

KommanderBob said:


> Just got back from a visit with the homie. He laced me up with a bunch of beans from his "kush kleaner experience"View attachment 4849835


What did you get and is this from Shae or the seedbank.


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 11, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What did you get and is this from Shae or the seedbank.


I got the 7 packs in the picture. Paid sha a visit...no seedbank.


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 11, 2021)

KommanderBob said:


> I got the 7 packs in the picture. Paid sha a visit...no seedbank.


We have been friends since like '95ish


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 11, 2021)

I should've got that Hollywood pack too. Damn good price on these packs for the caliber of genetics.


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 11, 2021)

He puts a lot of time and work into his gear. If you've ever smoked kush cleaner you know what I mean....


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 11, 2021)

KommanderBob said:


> He puts a lot of time and work into his gear. If you've ever smoked kush cleaner you know what I mean....


Have you smoked the Cat Piss from 707? Curious on any info.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 11, 2021)

KommanderBob said:


> We have been friends since like '95ish





KommanderBob said:


> He puts a lot of time and work into his gear. If you've ever smoked kush cleaner you know what I mean....


He puts excellent work into his gear. He sent me Lemon Dawg and Snowcone his first release. "No seedbank either " lol


----------



## Vbz.420 (Mar 11, 2021)

Any good recommendations for Og?


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 11, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Have you smoked the Cat Piss from 707? Curious on any info.


I've smoked the original cut he used. The uncle bob...


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 11, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Any good recommendations for Og?











707 Seedbank – 707 Kush (10R)


Includes 10 Regular Seeds A cross between SFV OG and 707 Chemdawg. This super potent hybrid will lay out the most experienced of users. Gorgeous large light green trichome coated flowers fill the a…




oregoneliteseeds.com


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 12, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Have you smoked the Cat Piss from 707? Curious on any info.


 Good has a noticeable inscent like aroma but more like white sage vs nag champa but the tang is more of a cheesy aroma that’s kinda like candy smell like a powder candy pixy stick sweet tart nerds taste is good also and when burned but growing she’s a litttle slow


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 12, 2021)

KommanderBob said:


> I've got 2 phenos of mendo cheese running right now. Still in veg in the Ole deperoo. I'll take some pics as we get rolling. One pheno is straight up exodus cheese. The other is denser and frostier still has that cheese funk.
> 
> I've run lemon dawg...didn't get any lemon tree phenos. Had a kush kleaner that was nice but I lost it. Kleaner is one of my faves. I've done the pineapple thai but wasn't my thing. Did his pineapple x blue dream. Huge plants that had a nice citrus attached to BD but I'm over BD. had a nice snowcone pheno but we let it go. And the sherbert clone he used came from my garden. Gonna be seeing him soon and grabbing a gang of beans!!!
> 
> Shabud is the man. I've known him since about '95 or so.


So after talking to shahe says the dense frosty pheno we have is closer to the cheese. The one I thought was more cheese is actually more mixed...


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 20, 2021)

Kush cleaner packs are 40 bux at speakeasy plus buy 2 get some freebie pack. Picked up two of the candy land crosses


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Kush cleaner packs are 40 bux at speakeasy plus buy 2 get some freebie pack. Picked up two of the candy land crosses


Got some packs of the Forbidden Fruit x LBL. Should have some major flavors in there!


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> Got some packs of the Forbidden Fruit x LBL. Should have some major flavors in there!


I was hoping to see pure lbl packs but no dice. Pretty stoked about those two packs for 40 bux a piece though! If I didn’t have more lemon tree packs then I’ll ever need I definitely would’ve grabbed that LT4 x lbl that sounds like straight lemon kush goodness


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I was hoping to see pure lbl packs but no dice. Pretty stoked about those two packs for 40 bux a piece though!


For real, definitely would of snagged that! I remembered when Mota had his LBL crosses for cheap on GLG & I never got any smh. This was the 3rd set of packs I got for $40 a piece, told myself no more single packs so I can hunt & the cheaper the better


----------



## Raymond Knight (Apr 21, 2021)

KommanderBob said:


> I've got 2 phenos of mendo cheese running right now. Still in veg in the Ole deperoo. I'll take some pics as we get rolling. One pheno is straight up exodus cheese. The other is denser and frostier still has that cheese funk.
> 
> I've run lemon dawg...didn't get any lemon tree phenos. Had a kush kleaner that was nice but I lost it. Kleaner is one of my faves. I've done the pineapple thai but wasn't my thing. Did his pineapple x blue dream. Huge plants that had a nice citrus attached to BD but I'm over BD. had a nice snowcone pheno but we let it go. And the sherbert clone he used came from my garden. Gonna be seeing him soon and grabbing a gang of beans!!!
> 
> Shabud is the man. I've known him since about '95 or so.


I just picked Mendo Cheese up, cant wait to run it.Theres something Im after that went around back in the day that was real rank, only seen it a few times here and there, cant find it anymore, its either cheese or catpiss I think lol , Im going to find out.


----------



## KommanderBob (Apr 21, 2021)

Raymond Knight said:


> I just picked Mendo Cheese up, cant wait to run it.Theres something Im after that went around back in the day that was real rank, only seen it a few times here and there, cant find it anymore, its either cheese or catpiss I think lol , Im going to find out.


Look for the denser pheno if you want that cheese out of it.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 26, 2021)

stoked for these flavor bombs


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 26, 2021)

I was on the hunt for some of those Kush Cleaners beans after they posted on IG about them being available last year but what a clusterfuck it was trying to make sense out of their distribution network actually was compared what they had listed as the seed banks they use.

C'est la vie I guess.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 17, 2021)

Thinking about popping some of these. 



I liked his Lemon Dawg and Shaebud has a pretty good selection on things.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 17, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Thinking about popping some of these.
> 
> View attachment 4925488
> 
> I liked his Lemon Dawg and Shaebud has a pretty good selection on things.


Do it


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm running 4 fruit jam. About 3rd week of flower, maybe 4th. 2 have a candy like lemon smell. Not the Jack's cleaner pheno I was looking for but the other 2 are quite special. The best way I can describe the one is actually a blend of fruit.. like seriously fruit jam is a great name.. but the last phone is freaking awesome.. does anyone remember riptide rush ?? I think it was kool aid but my goodness.. I most candy like grape smell ove ever smelt In a bud!! Shes incredible. Pheno hunt with regular seeds and these are the results you may get.. pretty freaking cool. Anyways just thought I'd share my 707 genetics story with yall!!! Cheers!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 4, 2021)

3 Maydays (Chemdog D x Kush Cleaner)
not much of a nose yet besides a real light jack scent... pretty easy going so far


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 10, 2021)

week 9, stack pretty well
they did not like the big bud i gave them a few weeks back. smells range from burnt rubber to pinesol


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 11, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5007188
> 
> week 9, stack pretty well
> they did not like the big bud i gave them a few weeks back. smells range from burnt rubber to pinesol


Seems they stretched a decent amount. I’m a few weeks from flowering some Potion d’Amour, but threw a male into flower to confirm and he stretched like a mofo


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 11, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Seems they stretched a decent amount. I’m a few weeks from flowering some Potion d’Amour, but threw a male into flower to confirm and he stretched like a mofo


yeah that first one stretched the most, and is going to need a couple more weeks than the others. i have a 4th not pictured but structure and height are similar to the 2 others.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 11, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Seems they stretched a decent amount. I’m a few weeks from flowering some Potion d’Amour, but threw a male into flower to confirm and he stretched like a mofo


that'll be a killer, wonder if forbidden can overcome these heavy jack terps


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 11, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> that'll be a killer, wonder if forbidden can overcome these heavy jack terps


Right now it’s all orange in veg


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 11, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5007188
> 
> week 9, stack pretty well
> they did not like the big bud i gave them a few weeks back. smells range from burnt rubber to pinesol


those are gonna be some chunky wands


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 11, 2021)

Potion d’Amour smells like JUICY orange soda


----------



## higher self (Nov 11, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Potion d’Amour smells like JUICY orange soda
> View attachment 5026328


Got my salivating lol. I just pop a whole pack last wk


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 11, 2021)

higher self said:


> Got my salivating lol. I just pop a whole pack last wk


I popped five and got four girls. Tossed one and the one pictured was ‘culled’. I just threw her in flower in a 1gal as a test of the stretch. Now she smells too good to toss lol
I picked up a pack of the sherbet cross to get into some time


----------



## higher self (Nov 11, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I popped five and got four girls. Tossed one and the one pictured was ‘culled’. I just threw her in flower in a 1gal as a test of the stretch. Now she smells too good to toss lol
> I picked up a pack of the sherbet cross to get into some time


Lol that's good to hear tho, 707 did say it was his fav LBL cross for the terps & added potency. I was concerned about Jack terps like wheresthekoosh experienced but thought the Forbidden Fruit will overpower the LBL, which you are confirming. I think I got the Sherb pack too as a freebie can't remember


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 11, 2021)

higher self said:


> Lol that's good to hear tho, 707 did say it was his fav LBL cross for the terps & added potency. I was concerned about Jack terps like wheresthekoosh experienced but thought the Forbidden Fruit will overpower the LBL, which you are confirming. I think I got the Sherb pack too as a freebie can't remember


FF is definitely dominant in this girl. I have two more that just started flower so I’ll have more exposure in a few weeks


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 12, 2021)

so luckily only 1 of the 4 maydays held on to the jack. My terpanese is terrible so best i got is most have a hardy burnt rubber smell... fuckin never ending flower though, chopped at 93 days.. ill get some pictures for you guys in a few


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 12, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> so luckily only 1 of the 4 maydays held on to the jack. My terpanese is terrible so best i got is most have a hardy burnt rubber smell... fuckin never ending flower though, chopped at 93 days.. ill get some pictures for you guys in a few


93? Holy fahk


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 12, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> 93? Holy fahk


kinda expected it, heard about kush kleaner taking its sweet ass time and i don't have much experience with chem d. one pheno still had white hairs and didn't quite look finished but i was over it


----------



## higher self (Nov 12, 2021)

Damn that's wild! So how long does the LBL take to flower in general, never knew that about its flowering times @wheresthekoosh 

I have a Blue Cheese that's at 10 wks & all white hairs. I'm not even going to go by hairs, cloudy trichs & I'm chopping this one. I've let's plants that didn't seem done go longer & the smoke wasn't better, just slightly more yield & less terps.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 19, 2021)

Potion d’Amour around week 5. Growing in a 1gal in soil. Heavy orange soda


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 26, 2021)

A couple phenos of Potion d’Amour are showing early purple


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## higher self (Dec 5, 2021)

These Potion d’Amour are growing so fast. Ready to take cuts while everything else I popped needs another wk or two. Fingers crossed for a high F:M ratio like @idlegidlewilder got. Getting some orange smells from stem rubs on some. Can't wait to get these flipped, never had orange & I'm tired of lemon terps for the most part. I've heard some say they don't like orange terps but I have to try for myself to know.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 5, 2021)

higher self said:


> These Potion d’Amour are growing so fast. Ready to take cuts while everything else I popped needs another wk or two. Fingers crossed for a high F:M ratio like @idlegidlewilder got. Getting some orange smells from stem rubs on some. Can't wait to get these flipped, never had orange & I'm tired of lemon terps for the most part. I've heard some say they don't like orange terps but I have to try for myself to know.


The one that is closest to chop still has that orange soda smell. The other two that are showing purple smell like Hawaiian Punch, with one having a bit of lemon cleaner mixed in.


----------



## higher self (Dec 5, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> The one that is closest to chop still has that orange soda smell. The other two that are showing purple smell like Hawaiian Punch, with one having a bit of lemon cleaner mixed in.


Glad your orange pheno kept its nose. That Hawaiian punch one sounds fire as well. I saw CSI put some Forbidden Fruit S1's up on his site, might snag a pack if I really like this cross 707 did.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 5, 2021)

higher self said:


> Glad your orange pheno kept its nose. That Hawaiian punch one sounds fire as well. I saw CSI put some Forbidden Fruit S1's up on his site, might snag a pack if I really like this cross 707 did.


I’m digging them so far. True test comes with the smoke report. I’m hoping for high terps and will love it if the juiciness holds through. I might have to snag some of those S1’s


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## idlewilder (Dec 14, 2021)

Potion d’Amour day 61


Two different phenos at day 35


----------



## higher self (Dec 14, 2021)

They all look sugary AF but that purple pheno tho! 

@idlewilder I forgot to ask, how was the stretch on those. Looks like I'm going to have a good few females & they are a bit leggy in veg.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 14, 2021)

higher self said:


> They all look sugary AF but that purple pheno tho!
> 
> @idlewilder I forgot to ask, how was the stretch on those. Looks like I'm going to have a good few females & they are a bit leggy in veg.


Yeah the purple pheno is smelling so delicious, like fruit punch. The other one is louder and frostier but has some lemon cleaner smell, which I dig.
They definitely stretch, maybe 2x. The one that is closest to done was put in prematurely and kept in a small pot so she was maybe 1x.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 29, 2021)

Potion d’Amour lower


----------



## F_T_P! (Jan 1, 2022)

Just popped some catpiss, tails starting to show. Hyped up about these, might pop some Rustam Afghani seeds to go along with them. I'm sure they will both need a good veg.


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Jan 23, 2022)

Any updates for this breeder's gear please, thanks. I got the Diesel as a freebie sometime ago and I have still to run it but looks like this breeder had newer gear now.


----------



## higher self (Mar 20, 2022)

Potion D Amour at 42 days. Smells like Jack's Cleaner I'm presuming but it reminds me of Vortex from TGA. Was hoping to not get a "Jack" pheno but I'm not mad at this one at all, gives me Vortex nostalgia for sure although it's not exactly that terp profile. It's not piney or kushy, my initial thoughts besides Vortex is Jack with Bubblegum. Not sure what Forbidden Fruit smells like but I'm positive this isn't it. 

Have another pheno that is like orange rind & I really hate it lol. Had other plants give off that similarly rind smell & they always get culled. In the past the last plants that smelled like that were Northern Lights x G13 & a Lambsbread x Lemon G. Again not sure what Forbidden Fruit is supposed to be like & after this pack not sure I will find out any time soon.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 21, 2022)

higher self said:


> Potion D Amour at 42 days. Smells like Jack's Cleaner I'm presuming but it reminds me of Vortex from TGA. Was hoping to not get a "Jack" pheno but I'm not mad at this one at all, gives me Vortex nostalgia for sure although it's not exactly that terp profile. It's not piney or kushy, my initial thoughts besides Vortex is Jack with Bubblegum. Not sure what Forbidden Fruit smells like but I'm positive this isn't it.
> 
> Have another pheno that is like orange rind & I really hate it lol. Had other plants give off that similarly rind smell & they always get culled. In the past the last plants that smelled like that were Northern Lights x G13 & a Lambsbread x Lemon G. Again not sure what Forbidden Fruit is supposed to be like & after this pack not sure I will find out any time soon.
> 
> ...


FF learners will smell like fruit punch with some orange and will turn purple . The green phenos of PD are more potent and had orange/punch on the inhale and some cleaner on the exhale. This was my experience anyway


----------



## higher self (Mar 21, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> FF learners will smell like fruit punch with some orange and will turn purple . The green phenos of PD are more potent and had orange/punch on the inhale and some cleaner on the exhale. This was my experience anyway


I'm not getting anything fruity. I had about 10 females out of 12 & had to be selective which ones I flowered due to space, thought I would have like 5-6 females. I've got 2 more phenos in early flower now, hopefully one is more Forbidden Fruit.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 21, 2022)

higher self said:


> I'm not getting anything fruity. I had about 10 females out of 12 & had to be selective which ones I flowered due to space, thought I would have like 5-6 females. I've got 2 more phenos in early flower now, hopefully one is more Forbidden Fruit.


If you see purple early you’ll know if it’s a FF leaner


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Mar 21, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> Just popped some catpiss, tails starting to show. Hyped up about these, might pop some Rustam Afghani seeds to go along with them. I'm sure they will both need a good veg.


How are those doing ?


----------



## F_T_P! (Mar 21, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> How are those doing ?


They never came through, I fucked them and some other seeds I was popping up, had them too wet and cold.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Mar 21, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> They never came through, I fucked them and some other seeds I was popping up, had them too wet and cold.


Damn...my condolences.
Have you seen or read anyone else's results with the catpiss?


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 21, 2022)

Impressed! Dense good yielders slight chem strong og flavor, then a lemon taste non og from that jacks cleaner.. Chem Power. Chem sis x kush ckeaner


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 21, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Impressed! Dense good yielders slight chem strong og flavor, then a lemon taste non og from that jacks cleaner.. Chem Power. Chem sis x kush ckeaner


looks great... i picked up the mayday cuz why not, ya got me stoked


----------



## 707seedbank (Aug 12, 2022)

The Mantis said:


> He said his Pineapple Thai is: Pineapple Thai (Sonoma clone only) x Jack the Ripper
> 
> I'm getting some odd variation in my pack. One female I have in flower looks really cool with nice bright yellow pistils that I've seen before. Another is looking quite mutant and no/little bag appeal. Couple males looked spindly but one is nice and has the pineapple smell. I'm thinking that thai influence really came out with the jtr male. Wondering why he picked the jtr... Still looking forward to the samples


Pineapple Thai is pineapple Thai x Jacks cleaner then backcrossed 2x


----------

